# Nearly Gone...



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've seen worn ones before, and completely broken ones....but this is as close as a worn pivot gets before the top breaks off. Should have been serviced a little more frequently I think :lol:.

The good part of the pivot (the top) has a diameter of 0.006" (6 thou), so I guess the worn part must be about 0.001" diameter

It's the centre second wheel from an Omega f300 (ESA 9162).


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

How old is the watch do you think?

I wonder how many billion revolutions it took to get that bad? It's not exactly a high torque part of the movement.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow! Wobbly or what! :yes:

Mike


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow and absolutely cracking pics Paul, what did you use to take the photos? I do love a good macro shot.

Funnily enough I am servicing an f300 at the mo' as well, it's the electronic module that's a state on mine 

cheers

Andy


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice pivot! It looks like a lathe work .... :yes:

It's a pity that it's a pivot of mine :wallbash:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Tony1951 said:


> How old is the watch do you think?
> 
> I wonder how many billion revolutions it took to get that bad? It's not exactly a high torque part of the movement.


It's not the age of the watch; I have far older watches that show no wear. Its due to a lack of lubrication and grit / dirt getting between pivot and jewel....it then just grinds away at the pivot with each revolution until it cuts right though...or until someone services the movement.



foztex said:


> Wow and absolutely cracking pics Paul, what did you use to take the photos? I do love a good macro shot.


Just a humble Canon PowerShot A640 ... great little cameras for macro work. The wheel was held in some surgical clamps as used for clamping off small arteries / veins etc during surgery ( thanks Jason! :thumbsup


----------

